# Hobbies THE IDL fretsaw



## tripod 59 (4 Jun 2016)

Im new to this site so first of hiya to everybody,i have recently brought a hobbies treddle fret saw,it is very similar to the hobbies gem,but it is fitted with a drilling attachment and is called The IDL, has any one elce come across this model ? cheers


----------



## Claymore (4 Jun 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum...... can't help with the treadle too much hard work for me lol

Cheers
Brian
ps What's ya name? I don't like calling people by their usernames


----------



## Rhyolith (4 Jun 2016)

Hiya!

Maybe a photo of your saw? Cannot say I have heard of or see this model, so am quite interested in what it looks like 

I can tell you that Hobbies saws were made in Dereham near Norwich, Norfolk where I live (Sometimes)


----------



## Stanleymonkey (4 Jun 2016)

Saw one on ebay recently - tried to bid but missed out.

Have just picked up a beautifully refurbished treadle saw. I think I have a gem which I use at school with the kids in my class!


----------



## scrimper (4 Jun 2016)

I don't think they made the IDL for very long, It was first made in 1931 but by 1935 it was no longer listed. The saw is basically a GEM model with the blade tension lever/cam on the back of the top arm rather than on the front like the GEM and A1 models, the saw table is also larger at 11" it also comes with a drilling attachment and dust blower. I think they are quite rare. You are lucky it's a nice machine to own.

(FWIW In 1931 it cost £3.00 GBP inc table side wings)


----------



## Stanleymonkey (4 Jun 2016)

I found a booklet on fretwork when I was looking up the Hobbies saws

http://toolemera.com/pampdf/the_art_of_fretwork.pdf

It's a free download. On page 53, there's one pictured called a Triumph. Is this similar to yours?

Martin


----------



## tripod 59 (4 Jun 2016)

Thank you everybody for all your help and comments,its exactly as the saw described by Scrimper ( many thanks ) its in good working order,though missing the original cutting table, this having being replaced some time in its life by a wooden one, the next delemer is do i restore it or leave it in the same condition as its in ?


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2016)

scrimper":3ahah02a said:


> I.....(FWIW In 1931 it cost £3.00 GBP inc table side wings)



Somewhere in the region of two weeks wages dependant upon trade I suspect.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (5 Jun 2016)

tripod 59":3a2nqaji said:


> Thank you everybody for all your help and comments,its exactly as the saw described by Scrimper ( many thanks ) its in good working order,though missing the original cutting table, this having being replaced some time in its life by a wooden one, the next delemer is do i restore it or leave it in the same condition as its in ?




Sounds like one that was just on ebay - was I bidding against you??!!


----------



## tripod 59 (5 Jun 2016)

Yes, quite possible lol


----------



## Stanleymonkey (5 Jun 2016)

tripod 59":1g7actn5 said:


> Yes, quite possible lol



O In that case... £21.50 final offer!!

You probably saved me from starting a collection.

Hope the drill is working properly - that part looks intriguing


----------



## tripod 59 (5 Jun 2016)

Have to think about that lol  

The drill part runs quite well by hand,but will need a good clean and a new belt made for it, as will the drive belt for the fret saw side of things, colour wise it is silver frame and arms, with the rest of the saw being green,giving the main drive wheel a light clean reveales red paint,while the drill arm is painted black,so i will have to try and find out if these are original colours on the drive wheel and drill arm or they have been painted at another time


----------



## bugbear (5 Jun 2016)

Stanleymonkey":2y4p9euf said:


> I found a booklet on fretwork when I was looking up the Hobbies saws
> 
> http://toolemera.com/pampdf/the_art_of_fretwork.pdf
> 
> ...



It was scanned by some helpful, public spirited individual.  

BugBear


----------



## Stanleymonkey (5 Jun 2016)

Do you know him? :wink:


----------



## tripod 59 (5 Jun 2016)

Thanks for that Martin


----------



## bugbear (5 Jun 2016)

Stanleymonkey":3quaht9d said:


> Do you know him? :wink:



Some friends of mine talk to him. Never spoken to him myself.

BugBear


----------

